# Committee rankings/Ohio state #1



## Throwback (Nov 5, 2019)

First set is out.

sabans check got cashed they’re trying to keep the team that can beat Alabama (Clemson) out of the top 4
what a bunch of bull
The reigning national champs are at #5
I guess  Alabama playing a bunch of garbage teams “just means more”

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.usatoday.com/amp/4164751002


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 5, 2019)

Throwback said:


> First set is out.
> 
> sabans check got cashed they’re trying to keep the team that can beat Alabama (Clemson) out of the top 4
> what a bunch of bull
> ...


I remember the last time OSU and Bama played in the playoff.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 5, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> I remember the last time OSU and Bama played in the playoff.


We were all Buckeyes that night


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2019)

Throwback said:


> First set is out.
> 
> sabans check got cashed they’re trying to keep the team that can beat Alabama (Clemson) out of the top 4
> what a bunch of bull
> ...


They did that because they know Bama or LSU is going to have a loss, which will leave the door open for Clemson to move up. But still, what a crock! How can the national champion be left out like that?

Should be, at least for now.
1. Clemson
2. Bama.
3. LSU
4. OSU

If Bama gets beat by LSU, they'll drop only to 4th.


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 5, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> They did that because they know Bama or LSU is going to have a loss, which will leave the door open for Clemson to move up. But still, what a crock! How can the national champion be left out like that?
> 
> Should be, at least for now.
> 1. Clemson
> ...


Curious why you have OSU at 4 with the way they have looked, coupled with the fact they have the highest rated recruits from the 17 and 18 class. They are as talented as anyone and have played the best ball. Bamas schedule so far is not just bad it's been embarrassing and their defense has not played nearly as well as OSUs defense? 

For the record, I hated seeing OSU at #1 even though i think its justified so far. I would much rather be at #4.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> Curious why you have OSU at 4 with the way they have looked, coupled with the fact they have the highest rated recruits from the 17 and 18 class. They are as talented as anyone and have played the best ball. Bamas schedule so far is not just bad it's been embarrassing and their defense has not played nearly as well as OSUs defense?
> 
> For the record, I hated seeing OSU at #1 even though i think its justified so far. I would much rather be at #4.


Honestly, I was just giving my initial top 4 teams, and put them in that order. You have a great argument about putting OSU at the top. I'd be fine with that too. But I do like those 4 teams, as of now. Those are the 4 best teams right now. No doubt.


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 5, 2019)

I agree. I think Penn St is very good and will be a tuff out for OSU but they are not as good as Clemson. At least I dont think they are?


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 5, 2019)

I can’t believe that some of you are so worked up over this poll. Come on, you would think by some of the comments that this is the final poll. Relax. Win out and see what happens


----------



## Throwback (Nov 5, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> I can’t believe that some of you are so worked up over this poll. Come on, you would think by some of the comments that this is the final poll. Relax. Win out and see what happens


Clemson has won out straight since 3 years ago but they’re #5
Behind the tram they made choke dust


----------



## Throwback (Nov 5, 2019)

If Alabama had a win streak that long and were defending national champs and were #5 behind those teams Tuscaloosa would burn
except the Walmarts


----------



## Jay Hughes (Nov 5, 2019)

Throwback said:


> If Alabama had a win streak that long and were defending national champs and were #5 behind those teams Tuscaloosa would burn
> except the Walmarts



I don’t remember Bama having a nail biter against the likes of North Carolina?

Clemson is not the same team that played in the NC game in January and neither is Bama. We may not know what Clemson looks like until they play the Dawg slaying GameCocks. We will know what Bama is after this weekend. 

I agree that Ohio State looks the best at this point but they are just getting to the meat of their schedule as well. 

Based on the fact that they beat the CFP #10 & #11 ranked teams, LSU should have got the nod at #1. 

I could care less where Bama was ranked. Win and they are in. That is the way it works! Roll Tide!


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 5, 2019)

So you are upset that Bama is ahead of Clemson but not the other three that are ahead of them. Let me fill you in on what appears to be a secret to you, this Clemson, Bama, LSU, Penn State and OSU teams are not the same teams as last year. They all lost players to graduation or to the nfl. By your logic Auburn should have been preseason #1 in 2011 because they won the NC in 2010. But they weren’t they were like 19 and bama was 1. Auburn went on to lose 5 games that year.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 5, 2019)

Throwback said:


> If Alabama had a win streak that long and were defending national champs and were #5 behind those teams Tuscaloosa would burn
> except the Walmarts


Well I hope all the Walmart’s are spared. The Walmart in Auburn can’t handle all the returned toilet paper that was thought to be destined for Toomers


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> I can’t believe that some of you are so worked up over this poll. Come on, you would think by some of the comments that this is the final poll. Relax. Win out and see what happens


I know. It will all play out soon enough. But even with a loss, BAMA or LSU will probably still get in.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 5, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> I know. It will all play out soon enough.


It’s hilarious seeing a barner butthurt because Bama is in. Little bro syndrome on display. Next week bama may be out.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Nov 5, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> Bamas schedule so far is not just bad it's been embarrassing and their defense has not played nearly as well as OSUs defense?



I just took a look at Ohio State’s schedule and I would love for Alabama to have that schedule. You act like it is a good schedule. Your OOC game was against Cincinnati. Hardly a competitive opponent. Duke sucks too. All Bama fans wish we had the Buckeyes or a like opponent for our OOC games every year. 

As for the defense, it is making strides considering we had to start 4 true Freshmen due to injury but they are getting reps. Also, most of the defensive struggles happened after the game was out of reach. But we will see what we’ve got this Saturday.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 5, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> It’s hilarious seeing a barner butthurt because Bama is in. Little bro syndrome on display. Next week bama may be out.


So you agree Tuscaloosa would burn 

I’m not but their cause bama is in (they should be) I’m mad because Clemson isn’t !
COW COLLEGES UNITE!!!


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 5, 2019)

Throwback said:


> So you agree Tuscaloosa would burn
> 
> I’m not but their cause bama is in (they should be) I’m mad because Clemson isn’t !
> COW COLLEGES UNITE!!!


I don’t think it would burn. The only fires I have seen is the one when the barn fan thought it would be a good idea to fire up the toilet paper hanging in the trees at toomers


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Nov 6, 2019)

Based on strength of schedule thus far I don’t see how they didn’t put LSU at #1.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 6, 2019)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> Based on strength of schedule thus far I don’t see how they didn’t put LSU at #1.


not enough LSU homers on the committee


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 6, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> They did that because they know Bama or LSU is going to have a loss, which will leave the door open for Clemson to move up. But still, what a crock! How can the national champion be left out like that?
> 
> Should be, at least for now.
> 1. Clemson
> ...


I agree with you and I don’t understand the lack of respect for Clemson


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 6, 2019)

Jay Hughes said:


> I don’t remember Bama having a nail biter against the likes of North Carolina?
> 
> Clemson is not the same team that played in the NC game in January and neither is Bama. We may not know what Clemson looks like until they play the Dawg slaying GameCocks. We will know what Bama is after this weekend.
> 
> ...



Yep. This.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 6, 2019)

We will find out how good Bama's D is this weekend as LSU has an explosive offense.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 6, 2019)

I've been a little tuff on OSU but, anyone here that thought OSU was not going to get the #1  spot has eye sight issues.

Day has built a team around Fields and Fields  is playing lights out, and the OSU team is  step for step right there with him.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 6, 2019)

Also did y'all read this?

 The Tigers are unbeaten, but lack quality wins against top competition, including no team in the committee's top 25 teams. That won't change significantly as the ACC only has one other team ranked by the committee - No. 19 Wake. Forest. The two teams will play on Nov. 16.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 6, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> We will find out how good Bama's D is this weekend as LSU has an explosive offense.



I agree, if BAMA can shut down LSU's offense that will say something about BAMA's D


----------



## poohbear (Nov 6, 2019)

Y'all just wait till my Dawgs work their way back in, and they will take little Justin behind the wood shed


----------



## huntersluck (Nov 6, 2019)

Having GA ranked at 6 proves this is a sham anyway . There is now way GA deserves to be that high.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 6, 2019)

Clemson hasn't lost a game going on 2 yrs. They should be #1 until they get beat imo


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 6, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Clemson hasn't lost a game going on 2 yrs. They should be #1 until they get beat imo


^this^... until you beat the man you can’t be the man..


----------



## Coenen (Nov 6, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> I can’t believe that some of you are so worked up over this poll. Come on, you would think by some of the comments that this is the final poll. Relax. Win out and see what happens


100% This. The Committee isn't dumb. These early rankings are what they are solely to drive media content creation and fan engagement. Otherwise there would only be one poll at the end of the session.


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 6, 2019)

Jay Hughes said:


> As for the defense, it is making strides considering we had to start 4 true Freshmen due to injury but they are getting reps. Also, most of the defensive struggles happened after the game was out of reach. But we will see what we’ve got this Saturday.



I wasn't implying that Bamas defense is not very good just making a comparison up to this point.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 6, 2019)

Oh Lord. The great fake debate and you guys fell for it. The committee and television love the attention. It gives two guys TV time to argue over it every day all day long on 10 different channels. Last year doesn't make a hill of beans on this years teams. Strength of schedule really doesn't matter because the best teams will be the best teams. LSU plays UF and UF happens to be good this year. Bama plays Tennessee and Tennessee happens to be well, Tennessee. That's going to happen every 3rd Saturday in October regardless if Tennessee is great or well, Tennessee. Ohio State looks to be the best team right now to me. Clemson has the easiest schedule by a mile. No comparison. ACC sucks. If FSU and Miami were what they were back in the day then they'd have the toughest schedule. It's not their fault. Just relax, have a cold beer, enjoy a kid's game and let the cards fall where they may. Good luck to everyone on here except the LSU and Auburn fans!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 6, 2019)

great motivator


----------



## Coenen (Nov 6, 2019)

ClemsonRangers said:


> great motivator


For whom? If committee rankings are what motivates your team/organization, I've got bad news for you.


----------



## DannyW (Nov 6, 2019)

Coenen said:


> 100% This. The Committee isn't dumb. These early rankings are what they are solely to drive media content creation and fan engagement. Otherwise there would only be one poll at the end of the session.



I agree. And maybe the committee is hedging their bets after hearing all the wailing about a lack of respect for B1G. As in "hey...we love the B1G. In fact we ranked Ohio State #1 but then they lost...their fault, not ours, that they dropped to #5".


----------



## DannyW (Nov 6, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> ^this^... until you beat the man you can’t be the man..



My dad always said the #1 team from the previous year should remain #1 until someone beats them the next season. Hard to argue the logic.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 6, 2019)

DannyW said:


> My dad always said the #1 team from the previous year should remain #1 until someone beats them the next season. Hard to argue the logic.


Its not even an argument. They are NOT the same team as last year. They are getting ranked on what they are doing THIS year. The eye test says Clemson isn't as good as last year


----------



## Throwback (Nov 6, 2019)

Lol
everyone saying it don’t matter is an Alabama fan. 
What does that tell you


----------



## Throwback (Nov 6, 2019)

I’m still CANT WAIT for osu to win a natty with Georgia’s not good enough QB


----------



## Jay Hughes (Nov 6, 2019)

DannyW said:


> My dad always said the #1 team from the previous year should remain #1 until someone beats them the next season. Hard to argue the logic.



If they return pretty much the same team I would agree with you but we all know that last year is last year and this year’s team hasn’t won anything. Saban has always said that. This team hasn’t won anything. Ranking should be based on current performances and how you play against the competition in front of you. Up to this point, Clemson has been very underwhelming against their opponents. That should and does count for something. I personally don’t like Bama starting off ranked so high when they have huge loss of talent to the NFL. Earn your ranking. That is why OSU is #1 and LSU is #2. You can’t argue with that logic.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Nov 6, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Lol
> everyone saying it don’t matter is an Alabama fan.
> What does that tell you



What exactly does that tell you in your infinite wisdom??? I’m dying to hear.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Nov 6, 2019)

lots of football yet to be played. All those teams in the top 4 play each other. This is just a starting point.

Oklahoma got hosed, they could win out and not move an inch.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 6, 2019)

huntersluck said:


> Having GA ranked at 6 proves this is a sham anyway . There is now way GA deserves to be that high.





Throwback said:


> not enough LSU homers on the committee


not with a recent loss to Carolina. Lol. LSU or bama maybe. What a joke.


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 6, 2019)

All about money


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 6, 2019)

Teams cannot decide the outcome of the playoff Race by their product on the field nationally, it’s about money. That’s why and I’ve said it before winning your conference championship in ways is bigger than winning a national championship.

Like Spurrier said one year..... it’s easier to win the national championship than the SEC just ask Nick Saban.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 6, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> not with a recent loss to Carolina. Lol. LSU or bama maybe. What a joke.



Guess they was looking at the teams that they have beat????


----------



## Throwback (Nov 6, 2019)

Minnesota is In the big 10 undefeated and #15
Ohio state is in big 10 undefeated and is #1


----------



## Throwback (Nov 6, 2019)

Jay Hughes said:


> What exactly does that tell you in your infinite wisdom??? I’m dying to hear.


Y’all got your marching riders from Saban and the Alabama mafia


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 6, 2019)

DannyW said:


> I agree. And maybe the committee is hedging their bets after hearing all the wailing about a lack of respect for B1G. As in "hey...we love the B1G. In fact we ranked Ohio State #1 but then they lost...their fault, not ours, that they dropped to #5".


The committee is playing everyone who is upset about the rankings. Think about it, two of the initial top 4 will have a loss soon enough because of head to head. They know what drives media and they are playing people who are all butthurt over this. Clemson is in the best position because they don't play anyone until the playoffs and haven't played anyone all year. Yes, Bama's schedule has been weak this year, but to the SEC fans that are upset about Bama's schedule, I guess your team is a cupcake if Bama beat them. We still have LSU, Auburn and the SEC championship against UGA if we are fortunate enough to win out.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 6, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> The committee is playing everyone who is upset about the rankings. Think about it, two of the initial top 4 will have a loss soon enough because of head to head. They know what drives media and they are playing people who are all butthurt over this. Clemson is in the best position because they don't play anyone until the playoffs and haven't played anyone all year. Yes, Bama's schedule has been weak this year, but to the SEC fans that are upset about Bama's schedule, I guess your team is a cupcake if Bama beat them. We still have LSU, Auburn and the SEC championship against UGA if we are fortunate enough to win out.



what he said^^^^


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 6, 2019)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> Based on strength of schedule thus far I don’t see how they didn’t put LSU at #1.


Sos? Here you go. https://www.teamrankings.com/college-football/ranking/schedule-strength-by-other auburn,Florida and 5 big10 teams have a tougher schedule than LSU


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 6, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Minnesota is In the big 10 undefeated and #15
> Ohio state is in big 10 undefeated and is #1


Minnesota sos is is #77. The bucks are #3 lol


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 6, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Minnesota sos is is #77. The bucks are #3 lol


#3...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 6, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Minnesota sos is is #77. The bucks are #3 lol


#3... #3.....


----------



## elfiii (Nov 6, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Minnesota is In the big 10 undefeated and #15
> Ohio state is in big 10 undefeated and is #1



Minnesota ain't got the OSU homerism working for it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 6, 2019)

#3..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 6, 2019)

$3....


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 6, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> #3...


You never did like facts. Only sec fans think the sec is all that.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 6, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Minnesota ain't got the OSU homerism working for it.


They've played the bottom of the barrel teams so far.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 6, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> You never did like facts. Only sec fans think the sec is all that.



If I were a B1G fan I'd feel that way too. Why the B1G is even included in the Power 5 is a mystery.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 6, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> They've played the bottom of the barrel teams so far.



Well yeah, OSU did play Wisky so there's that.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 6, 2019)

elfiii said:


> If I were a B1G fan I'd feel that way too. Why the B1G is even included in the Power 5 is a mystery.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 6, 2019)

mguthrie said:


>



You liked that one didn't you?


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 6, 2019)

elfiii said:


> You liked that one didn't you?


It made me lol......... a little


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 6, 2019)

Maybe a chuckle


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2019)

I will say this for the record. 

If by some miracle UGA wins out and wins the SECcG they will not be chosen in the playoffs and a 1 loss non conference champ will be in.  

Now that is homerism.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 6, 2019)

nickel back said:


> Guess they was looking at the teams that they have beat????


I think if Georgia wins out they definitely deserve to be in the playoff


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 6, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Minnesota is In the big 10 undefeated and #15
> Ohio state is in big 10 undefeated and is #1


Why is Minnesota ranked below one loss Georgia team


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 6, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Minnesota ain't got the OSU homerism working for it.


Nor the players!!!! I know you know that but it doesn't fit the narrative by a typical sec homer so carry on!!!!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 6, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Why is Minnesota ranked below one loss Georgia team


Because losing to a dumpster fire SEC team is better than winning against a beta male BIG10 team


----------



## dirtnap (Nov 6, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Why is Minnesota ranked below one loss Georgia team


The committee is counting that 40 pt drumming to penn st this Saturday


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 6, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Why is Minnesota ranked below one loss Georgia team


Why is Bama ranked higher then Clemson after the beating Bama took the last time they played? And Clemson hasn't lost..

Same garbage bunch let Bama in after losing to Auburn.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 6, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Why is Bama ranked higher then Clemson after the beating Bama took the last time they played? And Clemson hasn't lost..
> 
> Same garbage bunch let Bama in after losing to Auburn.


The Alabama mafia is real


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 6, 2019)

Throwback said:


> The Alabama mafia is real


Saban will be dead soon.. That'll leave a lasting mark.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 6, 2019)

Coenen said:


> For whom? If committee rankings are what motivates your team/organization, I've got bad news for you.



datboy will have to run the score up on the SEC East co-co-co-champion to git in


----------



## elfiii (Nov 6, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> Nor the players!!!! I know you know that but it doesn't fit the narrative by a typical sec homer so carry on!!!!



*"Nor the players*"

Classic case of OSU homerism. ^


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 6, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Why is Bama ranked higher then Clemson after the beating Bama took the last time they played? And Clemson hasn't lost..
> 
> Same garbage bunch let Bama in after losing to Auburn.



I expected more out of you and you have let me down. I think somehow Throwback has hacked your account with a post like that. Using your logic, If UGA wins the east and Bama wins the West, there is no need to play the SECCG because Bama has beat them the last 3 or 4 times they have played and beat them last year. It doesn't matter that the teams aren't the same as players have come and gone. That is the logic you are using with Clemson. Need I remind you that Auburn after winning the 2010 NC came in the next year preseason rankings at #19. With the logic used on this forum, they went undefeated the year before so they should have been ENTITLED to the #1 spot the following year. Come on man, you are one of my favorite dawgs and you are sounding like a an Auburn boog now.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 6, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Its not even an argument. They are NOT the same team as last year. They are getting ranked on what they are doing THIS year. The eye test says Clemson isn't as good as last year



Last years team won close games against Syracuse and squeaked out a w against A&M. Clemson much like Bama will be a force come playoff time.


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 6, 2019)

elfiii said:


> *"Nor the players*"
> 
> Classic case of OSU homerism. ^


So you think OSU and Minny are the same talent wise???? Ok

I thought you were a wise pup fan? Your starting to scare me.lol


----------



## Twiggbuster (Nov 6, 2019)

Bama looses to LSU
LSU looses to Ga in SECC
Bama hangs around and gets in playoffs 
Without winning conference 
Plays one less game than everyone and uses that time to prepare 
Sound familiar??


----------



## Throwback (Nov 6, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> Bama looses to LSU
> LSU looses to Ga in SECC
> Bama hangs around and gets in playoffs
> Without winning conference
> ...


A quality loss


----------



## Coenen (Nov 6, 2019)

ClemsonRangers said:


> datboy will have to run the score up on the SEC East co-co-co-champion to git in


Well my m-momma-m-m-m-momma says Gator fans is ornery cuz they got all them tooth brushes, but no teeth.


----------



## DannyW (Nov 6, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Its not even an argument. They are NOT the same team as last year. They are getting ranked on what they are doing THIS year. The eye test says Clemson isn't as good as last year



You say a team should be ranked on what they are doing THIS year.

That was my dad's point...as long as last year's champion is continuing to win this year, they should stay in first. Afterall, it's winning that counts. You can't assume superiority, you have to prove it on the field. Just ask UGA or OK how having a stronger team based on the eye test worked out for them in the USC and Kansas St games.

BTW...I tend to agree more with you than my dad, but I will stop far short of saying there is no argument or that it's poor logic.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 6, 2019)

if the coots didnt beat Fromm it would be an all SEC alabama invitational this year


----------



## poohbear (Nov 6, 2019)

Throwback said:


> I’m still CANT WAIT for tosu to win a natty with Georgia’s not good enough QB


Won't happen Dawgs take Justin out.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 6, 2019)

Look guys, I get it. There is Bama Fatigue amongst the haters in here. I don't blame any of you. To be honest, Trump is right about constantly winning. I am not yet tired of winning but it is more fun watching the meltdown of rival fans than it is winning.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 6, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> So you think OSU and Minny are the same talent wise???? Ok
> 
> I thought you were a wise pup fan? Your starting to scare me.lol



I don't give a hoot about "talent". I'm old school -W/L record is all that matters to me. "Talent" and SoS is just jaw jacking. Until there is a real playoff system homerism will prevail by making straw man arguments about "talent" and SoS.

Maybe once they start paying the players above the table instead of under it they will admit CFB is now a professional sport and they will got to an actual playoff system. But then I won't be following CFB so none of it will matter to me.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 6, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Look guys, I get it. There is Bama Fatigue amongst the haters in here. I don't blame any of you. To be honest, Trump is right about constantly winning. I am not yet tired of winning but it is more fun watching the meltdown of rival fans than it is winning.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 6, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> So you think OSU and Minny are the same talent wise???? Ok
> 
> I thought you were a wise pup fan? Your starting to scare me.lol


He is old you know?


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 6, 2019)

Throwback said:


> I’m still CANT WAIT for osu to win a natty with Georgia’s not good enough QB


Won't happen. GA fans will say mean things in the stands and he will refuse to come out of the locker room.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 6, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> He is old you know?


Yes he is. Ancient old man.  Unlikely to ever see another dog nc. Maybe in swimming or fishing. So sad.


----------



## Coenen (Nov 6, 2019)

elfiii said:


> I don't give a hoot about "talent". I'm old school -W/L record is all that matters to me. "Talent" and SoS is just jaw jacking. Until there is a real playoff system homerism will prevail by making straw man arguments about "talent" and SoS.
> 
> Maybe once they start paying the players above the table instead of under it they will admit CFB is now a professional sport and they will got to an actual playoff system. But then I won't be following CFB so none of it will matter to me.


FCS Already runs a full bracket tourney with no issues, just saying. 

FBS will make the switch when all of the toilet bowls cease to be profitable. Better to keep the sponsors, and stick "playoff" teams in those matchups than a bunch of also-rans.


----------



## DannyW (Nov 6, 2019)

Coenen said:


> FCS Already runs a full bracket tourney with no issues, just saying.



You must be mistaken. FBS says it can't be done.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 6, 2019)

DannyW said:


> You must be mistaken. FBS says it can't be done.


They lie.


----------



## James12 (Nov 6, 2019)

So if strength of schedule hurt Clemson, why did it not hurt OSU?


----------



## Throwback (Nov 6, 2019)

James12 said:


> So if strength of schedule hurt Clemson, why did it not hurt OSU?



Because OSU homers gonna homer


----------



## Coenen (Nov 6, 2019)

DannyW said:


> You must be mistaken. FBS says it can't be done.


I guess FBS programs just don't have the resources at their disposal that these FCS teams do.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 7, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> Bama looses to LSU
> LSU looses to Ga in SECC
> Bama hangs around and gets in playoffs
> Without winning conference
> ...


Then goes on to win the national championship. Finished it for you


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 7, 2019)

elfiii said:


> I don't give a hoot about "talent". I'm old school -W/L record is all that matters to me. "Talent" and SoS is just jaw jacking. Until there is a real playoff system homerism will prevail by making straw man arguments about "talent" and SoS.
> 
> Maybe once they start paying the players above the table instead of under it they will admit CFB is now a professional sport and they will got to an actual playoff system. But then I won't be following CFB so none of it will matter to me.


Gotcha


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 7, 2019)

James12 said:


> So if strength of schedule hurt Clemson, why did it not hurt OSU?


Because OSUs strength of schedule, based on almost every metric used to judge strength of schedule, is better than the teams behind them at this point. Just because you dont think so doesn't change that fact. Whether it truly is or not no one truly knows as it's all subjective. It will all play out in the end.


----------



## James12 (Nov 7, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> Because OSUs strength of schedule, based on almost every metric used to judge strength of schedule, is better than the teams behind them at this point. Just because you dont think so doesn't change that fact. Whether it truly is or not no one truly knows as it's all subjective. It will all play out in the end.




You need some rest Snook.  Do you believe that OSU has a stronger schedule than any SEC team?  Start with LSU and AUB.

Not saying OSU isn’t stacked, but they play a cupcake with sprinkles schedule.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 7, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> *Because OSUs strength of schedule, based on almost every metric used to judge strength of schedule, is better than the teams behind them at this point.*.


Wow,lol.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 7, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> Won't happen. GA fans will say mean things in the stands and he will refuse to come out of the locker room.


I don't think we have to worry about Georgia being there


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 7, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> Because OSUs strength of schedule, based on almost every metric used to judge strength of schedule, is better than the teams behind them at this point. Just because you dont think so doesn't change that fact. Whether it truly is or not no one truly knows as it's all subjective. It will all play out in the end.


You know these sec homers don't have the comprehension skills to understand this.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 7, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> You know these sec homers don't have the comprehension skills to understand this.


Yall have both lost your minds


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 7, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> I don't think we have to worry about Georgia being there


Last I checked anyone can buy tickets for the game regardless of who is playing.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Nov 7, 2019)

I understand the Big 10 gets crap beat out of them in the playoffs. By SEC teams 
Lump ND in too


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 7, 2019)

elfiii said:


> I don't give a hoot about "talent". I'm old school -W/L record is all that matters to me. "Talent" and SoS is just jaw jacking. Until there is a real playoff system homerism will prevail by making straw man arguments about "talent" and SoS.
> 
> Maybe once they start paying the players above the table instead of under it they will admit CFB is now a professional sport and they will got to an actual playoff system. But then I won't be following CFB so none of it will matter to me.


What about power rankings? You got to love thosehttp://www.espn.com/college-football/statistics/teamratings


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 7, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> I understand the Big 10 gets crap beat out of them in the playoffs. By SEC teams
> Lump ND in too


Check your history. tOSU beat Bama in the first playoff


----------



## Twiggbuster (Nov 7, 2019)

Anomaly ?


----------



## Coenen (Nov 7, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Check your history. tOSU beat Bama in the first playoff


The exception proves the rule. They're 1-9 in their previous 10 post season games against the SEC prior to the win against Bama.

...since we're checking our history and all.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 7, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> Because OSUs strength of schedule, based on almost every metric used to judge strength of schedule, is better than the teams behind them at this point. Just because you dont think so doesn't change that fact. Whether it truly is or not no one truly knows as it's all subjective. It will all play out in the end.


I wish people could understand this. It will all play out in the end as you said. Strength of Schedule at this point is useless. There is a reason the committee has it the way they have it and that is they know the head to head games that are coming up will bail them out. I look at Bama at #3 and then look at UGA at #6 with a loss to a team that Bama beat by 24. Then you have the Boogs that just squeaked by Ole Miss last week and Bama beat them by 28. The Boogs have 2 losses and are at 11? Quality losses I guess. The problem is, the wins are no better with an exception of maybe Oregon than any of the teams in the top 5 right now.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 7, 2019)

Coenen said:


> The exception proves the rule. They're 1-9 in their previous 10 post season games against the SEC prior to the win against Bama.
> 
> ...since we're checking our history and all.


Yep. He was referring to the "playoff" though. I'm still hoping for a UGA/OSU matchup although it's looking more like it will be an LSU/OSU matchup


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 7, 2019)

Coenen said:


> The exception proves the rule. They're 1-9 in their previous 10 post season games against the SEC prior to the win against Bama.
> 
> ...since we're checking our history and all.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 7, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> I wish people could understand this. It will all play out in the end as you said. Strength of Schedule at this point is useless. There is a reason the committee has it the way they have it and that is they know the head to head games that are coming up will bail them out.


Precisely. PSU is so high because it keeps the B10 ladies happy (WE GOT TWO TEAMS IN THE TOP 4!!!) knowing full well they will drop out. And they have Clemson so low because they have an easy road to the end of the season and the results of the PSU/OSU and Bama/LSU games slips Clemson into the top 4 no matter the outcomes. Some Clemson fans are upset with the "DEISRESPECT!" but ultimately the committee did this because they know Clemson slips into the top 4 after this weekend no matter what (excluding a Clemson loss to NC State).................


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 7, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> Precisely. PSU is so high because it keeps the B10 ladies happy (WE GOT TWO TEAMS IN THE TOP 4!!!) knowing full well they will drop out. And they have Clemson so low because they have an easy road to the end of the season and the results of the PSU/OSU and Bama/LSU games slips Clemson into the top 4 no matter the outcomes. Some Clemson fans are upset with the "DEISRESPECT!" but ultimately the committee did this because they know Clemson slips into the top 4 after this weekend no matter what (excluding a Clemson loss to NC State).................


Ive heard of conspiracy theories but this takes the cake. I think they are ranked according to how good the committee thinks these teams are. Nothing more


----------



## Coenen (Nov 7, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Ive heard of conspiracy theories but this takes the cake. I think they are ranked according to how good the committee thinks these teams are. Nothing more


I don't know if it's that deep, but it's tough to deny that the committee is perfectly capable of reading the schedule.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 7, 2019)

Just an FYI. The #1 seed in the playoff, has never won the playoff


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 7, 2019)

Coenen said:


> I don't know if it's that deep, but it's tough to deny that the committee is perfectly capable of reading the schedule.


Oh yea. I'm sure. But they've ranked them according to how Well they've played to this point I believe. They don't need to add any more drama. There's enough to go around with the top 7-8 teams.


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 7, 2019)

Got to hype of the red vs. LSU for TV ratings. Doesn’t matter neither team is dominant and both beatable.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 7, 2019)

AccUbonD said:


> Got to hype of the red vs. LSU for TV ratings. Doesn’t matter neither team is dominant and both beatable.


Thanks for the useless information Orange.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 7, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> I can’t believe that some of you are so worked up over this poll. Come on, you would think by some of the comments that this is the final poll. Relax. Win out and see what happens



Somebody gonna get their feeling hurt FH. Dont know who yet.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2019)

Coenen said:


> The exception proves the rule. They're 1-9 in their previous 10 post season games against the SEC prior to the win against Bama.
> 
> ...since we're checking our history and all.


Now you’re “living in the past”


----------



## James12 (Nov 7, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> Yall have both lost your minds



Completely.  To a point I think we’re being trolled.


----------



## James12 (Nov 7, 2019)

I’m headed to the spiritual forum for the rest of the day, I’ll have Snook and Guth on my mind heavily today too. 

Even if OSU wins it all, even if they have the number one team in all of the world, I cannot believe the schedule comparison here.  I’m going to work on all that.  I’ll be back


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 7, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Somebody gonna get their feeling hurt FH. Dont know who yet.


What happens, Happens. the only place it really matters is in smack talking forums as if we have control over these college games. Life will continue as I know it regardless of the outcome. Church on Sunday, worshipping and giving all glory to God during the week while staying unretired Monday-Friday.


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 7, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> Yall have both lost your minds


No, that's what the current rankings metrics say and the committee said as much. Whether it's TRUE or not is debatable? But those are facts and not debated. Yall keep throwing around this sec schedule crap and its laughable. Everything is UP TO THIS POINT and Bamas sec schedule 9 weeks into the season is laughable! It's actually the worst in the country based on their opponents winning percentage!!!!!with that said, it doesn't make Bama any less of a team.

Ps the pups having a loss has nothing to do with an sec schedule. They got beat by a bad team at home.


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 7, 2019)

James12 said:


> I’m headed to the spiritual forum for the rest of the day, I’ll have Snook and Guth on my mind heavily today too.
> 
> Even if OSU wins it all, even if they have the number one team in all of the world, I cannot believe the schedule comparison here.  I’m going to work on all that.  I’ll be back



Ok please tell us the metric your using that says the teams in the top 6 have had a far better schedule up to this point than OSU? Please dont give us your opinion just provide some factual evidence as the committee did.


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 7, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> What happens, Happens. the only place it really matters is in smack talking forums as if we have control over these college games. Life will continue as I know it regardless of the outcome. Church on Sunday, worshipping and giving all glory to God during the week while staying unretired Monday-Friday.


As Ive said already, I have not talked any smack. I have only relayed what the committee said. There is not one post that I have said OSU is without a doubt the best team in the country. I have talked about how good Fields has looked so far as well as chase young and the rest of the defense. I would rather not be #1 and I'm nervous about Penn St, Michigan and anyone OSU plays in the playoff should they be fortunate enough to get there. It takes luck, not getting injured and many other things to win a NC. Do I think OSU has as much talent as anyone, yes but that didnt help us in 15 when the team was loaded with NFL talent. OSU never trailed in regulation the whole year that year only lost to Mich St after time expired on a lst second Fg in 38° weather with 30mph winds with sleet and rain. If OSU played mich st a month later, in a dome with great conditions, that game would have looked no different than the Bama/Mich st game. Just shows the things that can happen in any given season.


----------



## James12 (Nov 7, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> Ok please tell us the metric your using that says the teams in the top 6 have had a far better schedule up to this point than OSU? Please dont give us your opinion just provide some factual evidence as the committee did.



Well...……….

UGA - ND, USC, FL
LSU - TEX/AUB/FL (so far) AL/A&M still to come....
Penn St could have a harder schedule than below...… 

Compared to this....  FAU, CIN, IND, MIA OH right out the gate


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 7, 2019)

No


James12 said:


> Completely.  To a point I think we’re being trolled.



No, your the one making troll post after troll post. The committee said OSU has played the toughest schedule out of the top 6 teams so far. How is me saying that a troll post? You bringing up past seasons to somehow prove anything But this Ryan Day lead team is trolling in every sense of the word. OSU losing to Uga 30 yrs ago by a fg after they fumbled going in for the potential winning TD has nothing to do with today.

Yea, I know, this OSU team would have many loses if they played an "sec" schedule up to this point.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 7, 2019)

@Madsnooker read post #105. You are talking to several brick walls.


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 7, 2019)

James12 said:


> Well...……….
> 
> UGA - ND, USC, FL
> LSU - TEX/AUB/FL (so far) AL/A&M still to come....
> ...



That's what I thought, no metric available for you. I like how you left off wisky.lol
ND, texas, Carolina, you cant be serious??? Michigan just smoked ND. I would take Cincy over either of Carolina or texas and for sure Wisky. UF and AU are way overrated and hyped only because they are in the sec.

By the way, Cincy only loss to OSU and they are leading the aac, fau tied for their conference lead, Miami of Oh tied for their conference lead. Indiana is 6-2. Everyone of these games were over before fans finished their first drink against OSU. This isnt meant to say these are great teams but they are teams with pulse and not D2 teams or teams that that dont have a pulse which are littered all over sec schedules and that's a fact.


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 7, 2019)

Ok,  it's been fun James and I do enjoy the friendly banter. I dont dont get mad at all and just hope my team keeps winning. 

I'm landing as we speak in Columbus and heading to the woods for some awesome rut hunting. I have bad signal there so may not be here for awhile. Cheers


----------



## James12 (Nov 7, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> That's what I thought, no metric available for you. I like how you left off wisky.lol
> ND, texas, Carolina, you cant be serious??? Michigan just smoked ND. I would take Cincy over either of Carolina or texas and for sure Wisky. UF and AU are way overrated and hyped only because they are in the sec.
> 
> By the way, Cincy only loss to OSU and they are leading the aac, fau tied for their conference lead, Miami of Oh tied for their conference lead. Indiana is 6-2. Everyone of these games were over before fans finished their first drink against OSU. This isnt meant to say these are great teams but they are teams with pulse and not D2 teams or teams that that dont have a pulse which are littered all over sec schedules and that's a fact.




Wisky?  You mean the team that lost to Illinois?  Cmon!  I'm not trolling, I promise, I'm just astounded that anyone could make OSU number 1 if we're talking about schedule, whether it's measured in metrics or whatever you want to measure it by.   Talent? Sure.  Schedule?  Not a chance!  Sorry.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 7, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> What about power rankings? You got to love thosehttp://www.espn.com/college-football/statistics/teamratings



More bogus opinion. W/L is all that matters in these United States.


----------



## James12 (Nov 7, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> Ok,  it's been fun James and I do enjoy the friendly banter. I dont dont get mad at all and just hope my team keeps winning.
> 
> I'm landing as we speak in Columbus and heading to the woods for some awesome rut hunting. I have bad signal there so may not be here for awhile. Cheers




I'm jealous!  Good luck, be safe!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2019)

Ohio state plays the juggernaut Maryland this weekend.
I hope Maryland don’t wear them down too much they need to save their strength for next weekends tough game against Rutgers


----------



## Coenen (Nov 7, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Now you’re “living in the past”


 Gotta massage that sample size til the numbers work out.


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 7, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Ohio state plays the juggernaut Maryland this weekend.
> I hope Maryland don’t wear them down too much they need to save their strength for next weekends tough game against Rutgers


I agree those are laughers!!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 7, 2019)

James12 said:


> I'm jealous!  Good luck, be safe!


Thanks
Still sitting here in the airport waiting on my ride to camp. Its snowing and 36°. Supposed to be 1 inch on the ground by morning in Coshocton County where I hunt.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 7, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Ohio state plays the juggernaut Maryland this weekend.
> I hope Maryland don’t wear them down too much they need to save their strength for next weekends tough game against Rutgers


Ikr. Maryland did beat Texas LAST YEAR who ended up beating tUGA. We do have penn state at home after that and Michigan in the big house. No easy task even for my bucks


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 7, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> Thanks
> Still sitting here in the airport waiting on my ride to camp. Its snowing and 36°. Supposed to be 1 inch on the ground by morning in Coshocton County where I hunt.


I didn't know that's where you hunted. I lived outside of newcomerstown for 3-4 years. Beautiful country along the Tuscawaras river


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 7, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> Thanks
> Still sitting here in the airport waiting on my ride to camp. Its snowing and 36°. Supposed to be 1 inch on the ground by morning in Coshocton County where I hunt.


Good luck boy!!!


----------



## dirtnap (Nov 9, 2019)

dirtnap said:


> The committee is counting that 40 pt drumming to penn st this Saturday


We’ll i really nailed that one?


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 10, 2019)

That SOS though............


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 10, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> That SOS though............


Rutgers,lol.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 10, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> That SOS though............


But......but....but......it ain't so, because the OSU has played the toughest schedule this yr.  tougher than LSU!!!!!


----------



## chainshaw (Nov 10, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> I didn't know that's where you hunted. I lived outside of newcomerstown for 3-4 years. Beautiful country along the Tuscawaras river



I grew up in Tuscarawas county in Dover. Small world that we all live in. Go Bucks!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 10, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> That SOS though............


Stop posting these incredible teams


----------

